# Iridescent Shark died......



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got an Iridescent Shark 2 weeks ago. He was doing good at first. He started acting funny the next day, he was laying around in the tank. He would eat when I put food in. He seemed to get better after a few days and swam around a lot more. He had no ich, fungus, popeye, nothing. He looked great. He didnt look bloaded. I found him dead a few min. ago, laying on the bottom. Please if anyone can help me figure out why he died, that would be great. I had the water tested at a local fish store last week and they said my water readings was at normal range. He was in the tank with a elephant nose fish, and a fancy gold fish. Thank you!


----------



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

First off I am sorry for your loss. 

Second, can you give some specifics on the tank? Temperature, Nitrate, Nitrite, Ammonia, PH, etc? What size tank?

Also I believe most Goldfish are coldwater fish and do not do well in tropical environments. I am not sure about the Elephant Nose as I have no experience with them.


----------



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

I cant give readings untill tomorrow, but I kept the temp set at, 78. The fancy gold fish and the elephant nose are doing great. They all did well together. The test, the fish store gave me was a color test strip. They put the strip in some water I took in, and everything was reading in normal ranges. I really trust them on that, I have been going to them for years. I'm going to get my own test kit tomorrow to double check. I just dont know what could of been wrong with him. Thanks for the reply


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Dont get the strips because they dont tend to be very accurate get some liquid test kits like API


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When you get the tests, make sure to get them for ph, ammonia, nitrite and nitrates, those are the most important ones. Best to get the liquid tests as they are more accurate than the strips. When you get these post here all the numbers from above and the size of tank that they are in. 

Also with the iridescent sharks they do get rather big (like up to 4 ft) and shouldn't be sold in the hobby unless you are able to provide for it long term. Like thousands of gallons in a tank size.


----------



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

i have 2 iredescents and sharks did you have enough water movement and air in there they are real particular about that .. they are pretty hearty except they are freak fish.. they crah into things in your tank etc. thermostats .. my 2 i got actually were electrocuted after they cracked the thermostat also a higher tank 81 degrees is also better .. a powerhead is also very helpful 4 them 2


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

goldfish are really messy.....


----------



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I agree with you on that.....but I only have one and its not bad just haveing one. He actually cleans all the time. About 5 years ago I put feeders in with my O's and they didnt eat two of them, and the two feeders got huge, I mean like a good 6-7 inches! they pooped a lot lol they also give off anomia wich isnt good for some fish...


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks! Maybe I will have better luck next time...


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

hi my iradecent shark died on me when i got home from school i found his fins bu the barbs showed what should i do


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

lathorp said:


> I just got an Iridescent Shark 2 weeks ago. He was doing good at first. He started acting funny the next day, he was laying around in the tank. He would eat when I put food in. He seemed to get better after a few days and swam around a lot more. He had no ich, fungus, popeye, nothing. He looked great. He didnt look bloaded. I found him dead a few min. ago, laying on the bottom. Please if anyone can help me figure out why he died, that would be great. I had the water tested at a local fish store last week and they said my water readings was at normal range. He was in the tank with a elephant nose fish, and a fancy gold fish. Thank you!


Hi! The FISH Lady here!😀 nice to meet you$😃
First-of-all, I'm sorry for your loss, hon, truly...
We also tried out hand with one as well and our did exactly the same as yours, unfortunately...we were crushed... They really aren't very good, per-se, type of fish to have as pets is what I've been told, unfortunately...
Yes, I agree, the test strips will give irradiate results, I'd use the liquid ones, myself.
Wow! You're quite blessed if you have a Goldfish in your community tank, hon!😃
It's hard to tell "what" he died of because it could really be anything; just like ours too, unfortunately, but, I was told that Nitrates & Nitrite are a really huge issue with the "shark" babies though...
I do hope that this helps...
Did you purchase him from a pet store or online? I'm just saying, we find that online they seem to be healthier.😃


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

lathorp said:


> Thanks! Maybe I will have better luck next time...





The Fish Lady said:


> Hi! The FISH Lady here!😀 nice to meet you$😃
> First-of-all, I'm sorry for your loss, hon, truly...
> We also tried out hand with one as well and our did exactly the same as yours, unfortunately...we were crushed... They really aren't very good, per-se, type of fish to have as pets is what I've been told, unfortunately...
> Yes, I agree, the test strips will give irradiate results, I'd use the liquid ones, myself.
> ...


 He was Jaws


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

jdougherty said:


> He was Jaws





jdougherty said:


> He was Jaws


I have an albino iradecent shark shes doin fine


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

im a get anew iradecent shark that looks like jaws


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

yes i got him from a petstore at uncle bills


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

jdougherty said:


> He was Jaws


 i love him he grew to 8 feet and got killed by my sisters beatta


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

yes i did why from a petstore he was healthy and got killed by my sisters beatta


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

jdougherty said:


> yes i did why from a petstore he was healthy and got killed by my sisters beatta
> [/QUO
> Hi!😃
> Oooohhh!!😳😳 eeeekkkk!😳😳
> ...


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

The Fish Lady said:


> Hi! The FISH Lady here!😀 nice to meet you$😃
> First-of-all, I'm sorry for your loss, hon, truly...
> We also tried out hand with one as well and our did exactly the same as yours, unfortunately...we were crushed... They really aren't very good, per-se, type of fish to have as pets is what I've been told, unfortunately...
> Yes, I agree, the test strips will give irradiate results, I'd use the liquid ones, myself.
> ...


 hi fish lady i did a test on my tank he dided fro something on his chest there was a yellow spot when i got home he died i told him to live for a few more years try to pair him with my white iradecent shark but now im going to pair her with a new iradecent shark


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

does any one else have a new white iradecent shark male


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

jdougherty said:


> hi fish lady i did a test on my tank he dided fro something on his chest there was a yellow spot when i got home he died i told him to live for a few more years try to pair him with my white iradecent shark but now im going to pair her with a new iradecent shark


Hi, Sweetie!😃
Ohhh, I'm sorry but I'm very proud of you for not giving up though! In our own experience, my hubby and I, have had to learn several, unfortunate, lessons with our babies and veryyy sad ones but we haven't given up yet! Nope! And, aren't going to either! We love our babies and the ones to come sooo what is going to be will be...sms...
Will you keep me posted? Because I want to share in your joy as well, our fish buddy!😃


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

okay
ill take care of my albion ssince this is my only shark


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

jdougherty said:


> okay
> ill take care of my albion ssince this is my only shark


Hi!😃 nice to hear from a fish buddy!😃
Soooo, Howz your albino shark doing now? What his/her name? We always name our babies, for example: 
- The Prison, which houses our 13 Black Convicts and 3 Jeweled cichlids!😃
- The Stupids, which house our veryyy ornery 5 Freshwater Angelfish!😃
- The Munsters, the entire family, which houses our Blue Moori/ Dolphin Cichlids!😃
-The Peacemakers, that is our community tank!😃 which has American Plecto, Silver Hatchet, Gouramis, Killifish, Syndonic Catfish, Violet Dragon fish, African Butterfly, Black skirt Tetra, Black Khuli, Cories!😃
- The Busybodies, which house our Mystery Snail Estuary!😃
- Huff-Puff, our Leopard Puffer fish!😃
See??
Anyways, keep us posted! How exciting!😃


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

shes doing good


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

Her name is speckles because of the white spots on her side of her tail


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

jdougherty said:


> Her name is speckles because of the white spots on her side of her tail


Aaawww...of course Speckles is! It's the love you're giving her and we believe that our pets know; you know? 
Well, when you are ready, hon, you can introduce a mate to her then the babies will come! How exciting! Ey?😃😃 I can't wait to hear alllll about it, our fish buddy!😃 I never get tired of talking about our hobby, we love it!😃


----------



## jdougherty (8 mo ago)

ill be checking on her everyday


----------

